# I'm Outta here!



## Crock (Mar 8, 2009)

4rth I *work for a builder*, but have my own contracting company. 


7th Ive framed 2 houses one on *8203 moorland lane washington dc, and another one in baltimore md.*

[/quote]






.

Your not the old boy that works for Rory that has his @zz crack hangng out are you?


----------



## willworkforbeer (Mar 7, 2009)

If one googles 8203 Morrland Ln first up is a house in Bethesda MD built in 1938, you must be old as dirt.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Crock said:


> 4rth I *work for a builder*, but have my own contracting company.
> 
> 
> 7th Ive framed 2 houses one on *8203 moorland lane washington dc, and another one in baltimore md.*


:laughing:






.

Your not the old boy that works for Rory that has his @zz crack hangng out are you?[/quote]


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

willworkforbeer said:


> If one googles 8203 Morrland Ln first up is a house in Bethesda MD built in 1938, you must be old as dirt.


It was built in 2008 it was sold for 1.5 million


----------



## willworkforbeer (Mar 7, 2009)

rbsremodeling said:


> It was built in 2008 it was sold for 1.5 million


http://www.trulia.com/homes/Maryland/Bethesda/sold/1115611-8203-Moorland-Ln-Bethesda-MD-20817


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

We will miss you!


----------



## Dan V. (Oct 16, 2008)

Awww, why can't we all just get along?


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

willworkforbeer said:


> http://www.trulia.com/homes/Maryland/Bethesda/sold/1115611-8203-Moorland-Ln-Bethesda-MD-20817


The info is old. They tore that down and built a 5 bedroom Mc Mansion. The new info will be recorded at the end of the year and updated. Trust me buddy 

I pass the house 3-4 times a month. The house is modest for that neighborhood someones maid probably bought it

http://www.redfin.com/MD/Bethesda/8203-Moorland-Ln-20817/home/10646692


----------



## vpeters (Jun 27, 2009)

Nick-Y just got busted by the moderator. "He"'s maco!!! By the way "NICKY" is often a girl's name.


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

Man,I go to the beach with the family and I miss all the fun...


----------



## PGD (May 20, 2009)

W...T...F !! :blink:


I don't know what Is going on but I like stuttering mmmike's suggestion for Mac to take the fairy yardboy with him! I know a butt pirate when I read it!


----------



## vpeters (Jun 27, 2009)

Nick-Y quit playing dumb. Check out the post from the moderator in your HELLO post. Good try.


----------



## mmike032 (May 30, 2007)

PGD said:


> W...T...F !! :blink:
> 
> 
> I don't know what Is going on but I like stuttering mmmike's suggestion for Mac to take the fairy yardboy with him! I know a butt pirate when I read it!


 hey, whoa there...
I never tried to out the fairy yardboy. Just asked where he's been today.
his personal perference of slobbing knob makes no difference to me,
as long as he keeps it in moscow or wherever he's at


----------



## PGD (May 20, 2009)

Hmmn,

Maybe we ought to call you Millimeter Mike instead of Stuttering Mike! You Fairy lover!


----------



## PGD (May 20, 2009)

You guys ever see two noobs with less than 5 posts go at it like Nick-y and vpeters!?
I smell something cooking!


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

mahlere said:


> did it hurt you when it did leo?:whistling





mmike032 said:


> *ohhhhhhhh*


Nope didn't hurt at all.

I just do what I please.


----------



## mmike032 (May 30, 2007)

PGD said:


> Hmmn,
> 
> Maybe we ought to call you Millimeter Mike instead of Stuttering Mike! You Fairy lover!


I'm an equal opportunity hater. Tinkebell hasnt given me a reason yet besides being a pole smoker


----------



## willworkforbeer (Mar 7, 2009)

rbsremodeling said:


> The info is old. They tore that down and built a 5 bedroom Mc Mansion. The new info will be recorded at the end of the year and updated. Trust me buddy
> 
> I pass the house 3-4 times a month. The house is modest for that neighborhood someones maid probably bought it
> 
> http://www.redfin.com/MD/Bethesda/8203-Moorland-Ln-20817/home/10646692


Odd connection between you and maco :laughing:


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

willworkforbeer said:


> Odd connection between you and maco :laughing:


Me and Maco are best friends. I am hoping this all blows over and we can go back to the way it was, Me and him building doll houses


----------



## vpeters (Jun 27, 2009)

FYI - rbsremodeling and maco both claim to build dollhouses in their spare time. How many usenames does that person go by - 3 that I can see and I only joined the group today!


----------



## PGD (May 20, 2009)

Just kidding *stud*dering Mike, I don't think Lawn diva is a human deviant he may just be a sensitive guy ... oh wait he carries a shot gun in his truck ... there goes that theory!


----------



## mmike032 (May 30, 2007)

vpeters said:


> FYI - rbsremodeling and maco both claim to build dollhouses in their spare time. How many usenames does that person go by - 3 that I can see and I only joined the group today!


 :w00t::w00t::w00t:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

What a dumbass. He started that spoof account, and I let him know that wasn't allowed. So, since he ignored me, I banned the spoof account, which in turn, bans his IP. So all of them are gone now. arty:


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

vpeters said:


> FYI - rbsremodeling and maco both claim to build dollhouses in their spare time. How many usenames does that person go by - 3 that I can see and I only joined the group today!


So I am accomplish because I build doll houses to sherlock?


----------



## willworkforbeer (Mar 7, 2009)

ProWallGuy said:


> What a dumbass. He started that spoof account, and I let him know that wasn't allowed. So, since he ignored me, I banned the spoof account, which in turn, bans his IP. So all of them are gone now. arty:


I liked rbsremodeling :sad:


----------



## PGD (May 20, 2009)

You Killed RBS?!


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!

Oh wait he's still viewing this post.... who got killed?


----------



## PGD (May 20, 2009)

I'm going to ask Bodger who got banned ... I Mean CROCK!!! ... I'm gonna ask Crock!

(whew that was close)


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

willworkforbeer said:


> I liked rbsremodeling :sad:


I am still here. wanna build a doll house with me?


----------



## mmike032 (May 30, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> What a dumbass. He started that spoof account, and I let him know that wasn't allowed. So, since he ignored me, I banned the spoof account, which in turn, bans his IP. So all of them are gone now. arty:


 why go and spoil all the fun


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

ProWallGuy said:


> What a dumbass. He started that spoof account, and I let him know that wasn't allowed. So, since he ignored me, I banned the spoof account, which in turn, bans his IP. So all of them are gone now. arty:


 He'll be back as* MCYeast Infection:thumbsup:*


----------



## willworkforbeer (Mar 7, 2009)

rbsremodeling said:


> I am still here. wanna build a doll house with me?


:shifty:


----------



## vpeters (Jun 27, 2009)

rbsremodeling said:


> So I am accomplish because I build doll houses to sherlock?


Are you trying to make sense because it's not working for you. I'm doubting you English skills.


----------



## strathd (Jan 12, 2009)

rbsremodeling said:


> Me and Maco are best friends. I am hoping this all blows over and we can go back to the way it was, Me and him building doll houses


I can visualize this. It is nothing to be ashamed of. Men bond don't they ?


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

vpeters said:


> Are you trying to make sense because it's not working for you. I'm doubting you English skills.



I no american but my English get me work. You are making fun of my heritage


----------



## CScalf (Dec 18, 2008)

what did I miss?:drink:


----------



## PGD (May 20, 2009)

MEN Bondo ..... "men" Bond.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

strathd said:


> I can visualize this. It is nothing to be ashamed of. Men bond don't they ?


The green guy in the video sure is a looker


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

vpeters said:


> Are you trying to make sense because it's not working for you. I'm doubting you English skills.


 You crossed the line now Beotch, you about to have a seven nation army bring you down., RBS got it like dat.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

loneframer said:


> You crossed the line now Beotch, you about to have a seven nation army bring you down., RBS got it like dat.


He is new give him a week before we kick him in da nutz. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

rbsremodeling said:


> He is new give him a week before we kick him in da nutz. :laughing::laughing:


 You're the head Pimp in command, you call it bro.


----------



## maco1 (Mar 19, 2017)

RangoWA said:


> Criticism.


Criticism is a part of life I learned that the hard way no joke

and I hope I’m not violating the rules since there in place for a reason


----------



## maco1 (Mar 19, 2017)

griz said:


> dam...i certainly hope so...:laughing:
> 
> so how's the doll house thing going????:whistling


I got bored of that lol. I think my folks tossed them long ago since they turned into a disaster


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

This is so 2009.:whistling


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Nope. More like 2016. Playing with dollhouses is in now. It's a safespace staple.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## maco1 (Mar 19, 2017)

VinylHanger said:


> Nope. More like 2016. Playing with dollhouses is in now. It's a safespace staple.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Why does everyone need safespaces?


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

maco1 said:


> Why does everyone need safespaces?


To protect snowflakes who only want their side to be heard to elevate their opinion while suppressing/shutting down others... :thumbsup:

Safe spaces seemingly exist everywhere nowadays to protect those who can't handle opposing opinion... ironically, even on CT... :whistling :laughing:


----------



## maco1 (Mar 19, 2017)

KAP said:


> To protect snowflakes who only want their side to be heard to elevate their opinion while suppressing/shutting down others... :thumbsup:
> 
> Safe spaces seemingly exist everywhere nowadays to protect those who can't handle opposing opinion... ironically, even on CT... :whistling :laughing:


Oh yah its really embarrassing this generation think they should get a trophy for showing up 

great definition now i understand


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

Welcome back sir, glad to see you here.

Andy.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

maco1 said:


> Oh yah its really embarrassing this generation think they should get a trophy for showing up
> 
> great definition now i understand


Most wouldn't after your very original tantrum. It's admirable that you came back and have obviously manned up.

When I was 14 I knew everything, and when I was 23 I knew even more, and now at 51 I realize I know very little.

Welcome back.:thumbsup:


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

rselectric1 said:


> Most wouldn't after your very original tantrum. It's admirable that you came back and have obviously manned up.
> 
> When I was 14 I knew everything, and when I was 23 I knew even more, and now at 51 I realize I know very little.
> 
> Welcome back.:thumbsup:


"When I was 18 I couldn't believe how stupid my father was, when I was 28 I couldn't believe how much he had learned in just 10 years" - Mark Twain


----------

